# top 10 anti-spyware list...some surprises !



## anandk (Apr 2, 2006)

top 10 anti-spyware list...some surprises !  :roll: 

adaware tops
zonealarm anti-spy ar no 2 !!!
windows defender at No 8.

click *reviews-zdnet.com.com/4520-3688_16-6456087-1.html?tag=zdfd.shop.img1


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Apr 2, 2006)

windows defender at No 8. 
Thats really shocking , and I thought its the most reliable.
I think I need to change my antispyware.


----------



## go4saket (Apr 2, 2006)

Windows Defender whouldn't be at No.8 position but below that as I never saw it catching any spyware applications. I purpously installed a few spyware softwares in my computer just to check if or not the anti-spyware software catches it and Windows Defender was the only that didn't catch any. I personally feel Ad-Aware and Spysweeper are the best...


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

windows defender , IMO mustn't be in top ten. Still nothin can beat lavasoft


----------



## anandk (Apr 2, 2006)

spyware doctor is my personal favourite.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2006)

*hello*

Spybot Search & Destroy !


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 2, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Vyasram said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cud u plz gimme the link. Anyway webroot is paid, adaware per is free.

I use lavasoft adaware and spybot sd. Free and make a superb combination


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

shocking to see windows defender at such low position.... as i thought its the best in its class........


----------



## aneeshmohan (Jul 13, 2006)

Windows Defender is better than any other antispyware.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 13, 2006)

ZdNet and PCMag and all big companies always favour Zone-Alarm and i dunno why...and as for this rating i give balls to it!
ad-aware and especially Zonealarm is nowhere in anyone's top-ten list!
Za's anti-spyware is good more at prevention than is curing and detection!
In my view,
1.Spysweeper,
2.Spyware Doctor,Ewido
3.Spybot S&D,
4.counterspy/Ad-aware
5.Pc-Cillin Anti-Spyware,
Sorry this topten-review and other site s mis-lead you,goto pcmag.com or pcworld.com for better knowledge.


----------



## anandk (Sep 17, 2006)

aug has changed things 
some latest (aug) reviews etc suggest that that the evolving malware market have left adaware/spybot/WinDefender in the dust, now spysweeper, spywaredoctor, ewido rulz !


----------



## aadipa (Sep 17, 2006)

Do you really need antispyware?


----------



## pushkar (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, antispyware is as necessary as antivirus.

My personal favourite is Spyware Doctor. I dislike Windows Defender because it takes a hell lot of time to scan the whole system.


----------

